# GAO and Insurance Premium Subsidies



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The GAO is calling for a lifting or a major reduction in insurance premium subsidies for Agriculture.

Regards, Mike

A Call for Crop Insurance Limits | Top Producer Magazine


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree--kinda. No subsidies--kinda.

The problem with governing bodies is they try to make one size fit all. There's a helluva difference between the corporation that's farming 10-20,000 acres and my neighbor who's farming 500-1,000 acres. Big business, be it Cargil, ADM, Microsoft, IBM, Mosaic, Citibank, Chicago Mercantile Exchange, or whoever, should not receive government subsidies of any kind!

My belief is that once a business reaches a certain size, like 3% of an industry or $50 million in gross sales, all supports should cease. No monopolies, no special benefits, no nothing--once you're big enough and all grown up, you should be on your own!

Then again, I'd never get elected to public office--not that I'd want to be elected anyway.

Ralph


----------

